# Internet / Cable / Telephone service provider recommendations



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

Hello all, I'm helping my old man ditch Rogers and am looking for any recommendations for other providers.

He wants to go with Bell but from a service perspective I assume he'll have the same issues he's faced with Rogers. Not to mention we had constant issues with Bells land line that after several technician visits they simply couldn't fix.

Looking at something like Teksavvy for Internet and phone. I have an ota antenna that I'm trying to get him to use for tv but he's from a generation where the desire to channel surf with endless options seems to be ingrained so that's likely a no go.

I'm thinking we'll likely leave the cable as is for now and focus on the land line and internets.

If anyone has any first hand insight we're all ears, thanks!


----------



## blunthead (Jan 24, 2011)

yup was thinking teksavy also, tagging on hopefully someone has feedback


----------



## fish_luva (Nov 24, 2009)

Folks, don't forget, that in Canada pretty much whomever you go with will end up using one of their networks regardless. I used to work in telecom and all other providers will at some point use either the rogers network, hydro, bell etc.(they provide all the fibre links) .... so make sure you have an "out" if you sign up with any of those, meaning no contract or penalties.

keep us posted on your research


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

We use Teksavvy for our internet and it works great, no complaints so far. There was a hiccup when we first switched over 3 years ago, and it was promptly resolved. I have experienced no other issues since.

Teksavvy offers internet for both cable and DSL.


----------



## Reis (Nov 15, 2011)

Teksavvy all the way! Cheap and reliable. Best customer service as well as local support. I had bell for a couple of years then switched to rogers only to get even more upset about the service and product. Switched over to teksavvy like two years ago and I think I only had one problem which was resolved a day later. 
+1 teksavvy


----------



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

Greg, Teksavvy is good, but there are now more options out there, check this link out: http://www.digitalhome.ca/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=28


----------



## flagtail (Jun 2, 2011)

I've been with

http://mycybernet.net/

for years now....with no issues at all!

This after same problems with Rogers/Bell as everyone else.


----------



## davebradley (Mar 16, 2014)

I know a bunch of people using worldline. Thinking of switching soon myself. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

For phones, we've been using Vonage for 9 years now. Fixed price, 25.00/month ish, no issues. You need Internet as it's VOIP. 

But honestly, a cell, skype and net flicks. What else do you need?

TekSaavy does our internet at home and at work, and we've been with them for over 6 years.
As noted, though, they are growing and becoming more like the big ugly 2, and there are lots of new players in the market.
It's going to change a lot in the next few years, just watch.


----------



## blunthead (Jan 24, 2011)

im looking for cheap internet thats not too slow and depending on price unlimited gb


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

fish_luva said:


> make sure you have an "out" if you sign up with any of those, meaning no contract or penalties.
> 
> keep us posted on your research


Agreed, carriers that require contracts will not be considered



solarz said:


> Teksavvy.


thank you



Reis said:


> +1 teksavvy


Cheers!



Kooka said:


> Greg, Teksavvy is good, but there are now more options out there, check this link out: http://www.digitalhome.ca/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=28


Ack Digital Home so much reading to be done, thank you



flagtail said:


> http://mycybernet.net/


Thanks - looks like dsl only, we have intermittent issues with the existing phone line that Bell could never fix, not sure if I want to get into that can of worms again



davebradley said:


> I know a bunch of people using worldline.


Thanks - seems to be a bit pricier than teksavvy, is also a two year contract



Crayon said:


> Vonage for 9 years now. Fixed price, 25.00/month ish, no issues. You need Internet as it's VOIP.
> 
> But honestly, a cell, skype and net flicks. What else do you need?


Thank you - would you consider Vonage senior proof? Once it is set up do you need to operate a computer to place a call or is it a seperate handset?

I agree with skype and Netflix personally but the old guy ain't learning any new tricks lol



blunthead said:


> im looking for cheap internet thats not too slow and depending on price unlimited gb


So far teksavvy is in the lead for me (but it is capped), still need to dig through the info on Digital Home.

Thanks all for the help!


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

It doesn't matter which one you go with, you will be using either Bell or Rogers infrastructure. You can use the competition to get a better price from Rogers (possibly even some freebies) and you will have no installation fees or need to buy a modem or digital box.


----------



## dock (Sep 6, 2011)

For phone, check out ooma, you pay taxes only each month.
http://ca.ooma.com/how-ooma-works/savings

While TekSavvy is great, it requires activation or installation fee. start.ca doesn't charge installation fee if you already have cable. GL.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Greg_o said:


> Thank you - would you consider Vonage senior proof? Once it is set up do you need to operate a computer to place a call or is it a seperate handset?
> 
> I agree with skype and Netflix personally but the old guy ain't learning any new tricks lol


Once the Vonage modem is installed (additional fee) it is practically identical to Bell. The interface to program features is a web page, but you don't need to use it if you don't want to. We use same old phones, same old phone number, no difference. Only thing a little weird is we don't have to dial 1 in front of a long distance number sometimes, but I think that might be fixed now.

I can call in for my voice messages just like with Bell. There are some other really cool features but you probably wouldn't use them with an old dog.
I think they have a 9.99 special right now.
It is, however, like a computer. Maybe twice a year we have to reboot the modem if it gets unhappy.
Good luck with your search!


----------

